
Software developers looking for project to work for - partnerainera
We are team of professional and energetic people providing website, software and mobile application development services. We offer universal programming solutions according to specific customer needs in various kind of programing languages like HTML, PHP, MySQL, MsSQL, jQuery, JavaScript, CSS, XML and others. We have already 9 years of  business experience and we are stepping first steps in international markets. Our goal is to find reliable, long-term business partners whom we can work for.
======
stray
"programing languages"

